

Ask HN: Best place to look for Jr Developer jobs in NYC? - BWStearns

Hi guys, I was looking at a bunch of job boards for junior rails developer positions in NYC, and I was wondering if anyone knew better places to look. I&#x27;ve been looking for about two weeks on WhiteTruffle, Craigslist, and Zip Recruiter, but most seem to be advertising for senior developer positions. Any ideas would be awesome. Thanks!
======
arikrak
You can use SimplyHired for a broad job search. If you're interested in
startups, you can try Startuply or look through [http://nytm.org/made-in-
nyc/](http://nytm.org/made-in-nyc/). Also, AngelList Jobs is a powerful way to
connect with startups.

(PS, if you have Javascript experience and are interested in online education,
you could email me at ak at learneroo.com)

~~~
BWStearns
The NYTM link was wicked helpful (yes from Boston, NY please don't hold
against). Thanks!

------
andrewcohen
[http://mappedinny.com/](http://mappedinny.com/) \- Found my first junior
rails dev job there.

------
jacksondeane
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=rails&locat...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs?searchTerm=rails&location=new+york%2C+ny)

------
TheHunter
Email me. I can forward your resume around the company. I'm pretty sure we
have some room for Junior devs. Awesome small/medium sized startup in NYC &
DC. hpowers@jibe.com

